# ALL mirror insides



## $ Eazy-E $

:biggrin: 

























This what the whole car looks like











Some pics of the interior


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

GOD DAMMM THIS SHIT HURTS MY EYES....... Looks good though


----------



## FPEREZII

Wow, that is crazy. Looks good though, very original i have to say.


----------



## AndrewH

original? lol about as original as an all paisley interior.

big points for the show, but I still like to see somthing usable on the trailor cars even. work looks nice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 2 2009, 06:25 PM~14073699
> *GOD DAMMM THIS SHIT HURTS MY EYES....... Looks good though
> *


x2


----------



## Badass94Cad

Work looks nice, but it's a little excessive for my taste.


----------



## xSSive

sweet....a mobile funhouse....charge kids to walk through it







j/p thats trippy.....kind of cool


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 2 2009, 07:43 PM~14075439
> *original? lol about as original as an all paisley interior.
> 
> big points for the show, but I still like to see somthing usable on the trailor cars even. work looks nice
> *


x2. Looks good though.


----------



## supercoolguy

that has to be a bitch to clean


----------



## Catalyzed

DAMN! :0


----------



## houcksupholstery

Shits tight


----------



## puertorican65

looks good but how u drive hno: hno: lol


----------



## regalman85

fuck he must buy windex by the truck load :roflmao:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 4 2009, 07:32 AM~14092026
> *looks good but how u drive hno:  hno: lol
> *


thanks for the :thumbsup: on the interior i try not to catch any edges and i wont cut myself :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jun 4 2009, 10:01 AM~14093234
> *fuck he must buy windex by the truck load :roflmao:
> *


I'M WHY THEY STILL IN BUSINESS NOT TO MENTION I HAVE STOCK IN THE COMPANY :biggrin: EVERY SUNDAY THE FIGURES GO UP


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KIND OF SAD THE INTERIOR IS SO BRIGHT NO ONE SEES THE ENGRAVED PUMPS ON A CUSTOM RACK IN THE BACK SEAT WITH CHROME HARDLINES


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 2 2009, 04:25 PM~14073699
> *GOD DAMMM THIS SHIT HURTS MY EYES....... Looks good though
> *


x3


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 4 2009, 12:32 PM~14093572
> *KIND OF SAD THE INTERIOR IS SO BRIGHT NO ONE SEES THE ENGRAVED PUMPS ON A CUSTOM RACK IN THE BACK SEAT WITH CHROME HARDLINES
> *


You can see it when you have a nice big quality monitor


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TTT


----------



## DEE818

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Jun 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14073317
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what the whole car looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE HELL.... I LIKE IT IT THOUGH ONE WORD "ORIGINAL" :thumbsup:


----------



## twiztidmazda

one word dont brake the mirrors it be more then 7 years bad luck


----------



## ABES1963

looks very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH DID THIS COST YA ???


----------



## groundedelegance

:h5: :h5: :worship:


----------



## somerstyle

this is some of the sickest shit i ever seen


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 AM~14093380
> *I'M WHY THEY STILL IN BUSINESS NOT TO MENTION I HAVE STOCK IN THE COMPANY :biggrin: EVERY SUNDAY THE FIGURES GO UP
> *


Man fuck buying it they should just sponsor you...instead of you sponsoring them...regardless looks awesome....i hope you got some ice in your mouth to match :biggrin: JK


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jun 21 2009, 12:54 AM~14251629
> *this is some of the sickest shit i ever seen  *


Thx dare to be different


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 18 2009, 03:56 PM~14231311
> *HOW MUCH DID THIS COST YA ???*


A member and myself did the work 1500 in mirrors alone


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

ttt


----------



## matttatts

why no rear view mirror? :dunno:


----------



## LOWX732

NO blind spots!


----------



## LOWX732

repost.. srry


----------



## LOWX732

again


----------



## LOWX732

NO blind spots!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14477966
> *NO blind spots!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6645

a little offtopic, but what color is this car?
ttt for something different


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Jul 15 2009, 03:41 PM~14484942
> *a little offtopic, but what color is this car?
> ttt for something different
> *


ROOT BEER


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 21 2009, 05:29 PM~14256252
> *A member and myself did the work 1500 in mirrors alone
> *


damn thats alot of mirrors and lots of work. how many bandaids you went thru? looks good.......


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 16 2009, 03:41 PM~14495662
> *damn thats alot of mirrors and lots of work. how many bandaids you went thru? looks good.......
> *


thanks and to answer your question, only 1 bandaid was used in this stunt and remember kids (dont try this at home) :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jul 16 2009, 05:30 PM~14496671
> *thanks and to answer your question, only 1 bandaid was used in this stunt and remember kids (dont try this at home)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

looks good...Who striped for you????


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jul 20 2009, 06:24 PM~14530493
> *looks good...Who striped for you????
> *


i forget that fellas name hmmmmmmm :biggrin: now what was his name


----------



## Switchblade

I don't like it at all to be honest, but I just don't really appreciate a car you can't drive. I can appreciate the work, money, and effort put into it though. To each his own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jul 15 2009, 05:00 PM~14485200
> *ROOT BEER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do like the rest of the car though. :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 1 2009, 02:17 AM~14645063
> *I do like the rest of the car though.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks and i do and will respect everyones opinion that show respect like you did no problem if this aint yo thang and you dont like it like animal skins aint my thang but i feel it is wrong to get on here and say a bunch of bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## Represent316

Watd you cut all the mirror with?
Did you use a mirror glue, as an adheisive?
I take it you cant put any weight on the floor, ect?

Interesting to say the least. Not really my cup of tea, But its not bad.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

if that thing ever sees sun light, i bet you'd be able to see it from space!


----------



## BluMagik7

Good Attention To Detail...Window Etch And Stickers The Best Together Aren't They ... Love The Light Wires As Piping.. 
R Those Styling Pumps?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Jun 2 2009, 04:49 PM~14073317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pic


----------



## scrape'n-by

be fun to drive in the sun,,,an automatic sunbed


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Aug 2 2009, 01:32 PM~14652805
> *Watd you cut all the mirror with?
> Did you use a mirror glue, as an adheisive?
> I take it you cant put any weight on the floor, ect?
> 
> Interesting to say the least. Not really my cup of tea, But its not bad.
> *


regular mirror cut down wit a mirror cutter, liquid nail for adhesive, and yes you can put weight on it the floor had a sub floor made which was reinforced with wood in fact the whole structure is wood, screws L brackets
, nuts and nbolts the smae as any other custom fab interior just covered in mirror instead of material. real kool to see in person


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 2 2009, 06:40 PM~14654590
> *Good Attention To Detail...Window Etch And Stickers The Best Together Aren't They ... Love The Light Wires As Piping..
> R Those Styling Pumps?
> *


you lost me 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BluMagik7

How Did You Put The TM's On The Mirror?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 4 2009, 02:28 AM~14668906
> *How Did You Put The TM's On The Mirror?
> *


OH THAT YES A DECAL JUST SOMETHING TO NOT LET IT LOOK PLAIN IT REALLY IS NOT THAT NOTICABLE IN PERSON BECAUSE ETCH VINYL WAS USED LIKE AT THE DOCTORS OFFICE WINDOW AGAIN PICS DONT DO IT JUSTICE SHIT TO BE HONEST YOU CANT TELL WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON BY THE PICS BUT IT HAS A 6 LAYER DASH, CENTER CONSOLE FRONT TO BACK, CONSOLE ON BACK DECK, CUSTOM HYDRO RACK IN THE BACK SEAT AREA 2 LUXOR ENGRAVED PUMPS 2 TONE, SUB FLOOR, CONSOLES DOWN THE SIDES OF THE DOORS, SWIVEL SEATS, AND YES INSTEAD OR REGULAR PIPING ROPE LIGHTS WERE USED AND WHEN TURNED ON ALL THE LIGHTS REFLECK OFF EACH OTHER FROM THE MIRROR THE SHIT IS CRAZY I LIKE IT NO I LOVE IT AND SINCE IT'S MINE THATS ALL THAT COUNTS AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT BUT AGAIN IT'S HERE ON LIL SO ALL COMMENTS WELCOME NEG OR POS


----------



## WESTUP702

SICK...AND ITS THE FIRST TIME HAVE SEEN IT DONE SO THATS WHAT IS NICE ABOUT IT....HOW MANY HOURS YOU THINK YOU HAVE IN IT...OOOO..CCCCC!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

You should send these pics to Windex and see if they will sponsor you :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Aug 5 2009, 06:29 AM~14680567
> *SICK...AND ITS THE FIRST TIME HAVE SEEN IT DONE SO THATS WHAT IS NICE ABOUT IT....HOW MANY HOURS YOU THINK YOU HAVE IN IT...OOOO..CCCCC!!!
> *


what up detroit good to see the RO in detroit now. man it was more like months invested in that shit nevvvvvvvvver again!!!!!!! But on a better note are you and the rest of the RO-detroit going to novi if so first round of beers on me :0 
and thanks for the love


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 5 2009, 10:49 AM~14103210
> *You can see it when you have a nice big quality monitor
> *




BALLER..  :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73

GET SOMEONE THATS HAS A GOOD CAM AND KNOWS HOW TO CATCH DETAILS, IT WOULD BE A BAD ASS PIC


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 7 2009, 07:52 PM~14707592
> *GET SOMEONE THATS HAS A GOOD CAM AND KNOWS HOW TO CATCH DETAILS, IT WOULD BE A BAD ASS PIC
> *


GOOD ONE OF THE HEAD LINER


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 4 2009, 11:32 AM~14093572
> *KIND OF SAD THE INTERIOR IS SO BRIGHT NO ONE SEES THE ENGRAVED PUMPS ON A CUSTOM RACK IN THE BACK SEAT WITH CHROME HARDLINES
> *


DAMN HAD TO GO BACK AND VERIFY........ :angry:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 12 2009, 08:01 PM~14751730
> *DAMN HAD TO GO BACK AND VERIFY........ :angry:
> *


GLAD YOU SEEN THAT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 12 2009, 08:01 PM~14751730
> *DAMN HAD TO GO BACK AND VERIFY........ :angry:
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA

one from a show last week


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TTT


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

she liked it alot :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala

put some engine and exhaust pics up dre..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 7 2009, 06:04 AM~15002004
> *put some engine and exhaust pics up dre..
> *


i dont have any of the exhaust make sure you take some this week. you are the one person who noticed the custom exhaust on the ride . i have to admit the insides are overpowerin all the other work


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hers the engine


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Sep 3 2009, 04:42 PM~14972331
> *she liked it alot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYMORE PICS OF THE FEMALE?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THIS REGAL IS TIGHT AS FUCK... INTERIOR IS SUPER COOL AND ORIGINAL BUT IT DOES TAKE ALL THE ATTENTION AWAY FROM EVERYTHING ELSE...


----------



## cruzinlow

this is the craziest fuckin interior ive ever seen in my life... :0 :0 :0 
BUT I FUCKIN LOVE IT..you should do a crazy ass paint scheme on that bad boy to top it off..but all in all its a bad ass ride bro for real... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Sep 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15047422
> *THIS REGAL IS TIGHT AS FUCK... INTERIOR IS SUPER COOL AND ORIGINAL BUT IT DOES TAKE ALL THE ATTENTION AWAY FROM EVERYTHING ELSE...
> *


i agree wit you on that


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 11 2009, 02:42 AM~15047975
> *this is the craziest fuckin interior ive ever seen in my life... :0  :0  :0
> BUT I FUCKIN LOVE IT..you should do a crazy ass paint scheme on that bad boy to top it off..but all in all its a bad ass ride bro for real... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks and great minds must think alike that is the plans in the works. MORE ENGRAVING, NEW PAINT, AND MORE CUSTOM PARTS FOR THE UNDERCARRIAGE :0


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Sep 10 2009, 11:12 PM~15047333
> *ANYMORE PICS OF THE FEMALE?
> *


NO :angry: MY BOY GOT ALOT OF HER :biggrin: HE WONT SHARE HIS NUDE PICS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Are those real C- Notes on the frame?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

LAST SHOW FOR THE 09 SEASON JUST PASSED SORRY FELLAS THE INTERIOR WILL BE GETTING A MAKE OVER BUT NOW WHAT WILL I DO :biggrin: IN FACT WHAT AM I GONE DO TO THE WHOLE CAR NOW :0 ANY SUGGESTIONS OF WHAT I SHOULD DO TO THE INTERIOR


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Steve Meade should drive up next to it!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

NOBODY HAS ANY IDEAS FOR A INTERIOR :uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

U GUYS MUST WANT THE MIRRORS TO STAY :0 I THOUGHT EVERYONE WOULD HAVE SAID SOMETHING BY NOW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Definately an attention grabber


----------



## Clown Confusion

only thing is he is loseing upholstery points


----------



## TONY MONTANA

no ideas on what i should have done :uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TONY MONTANA

TTT FOR NEW INTERIOR IDEAS OR LEAVE IT AS IS :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: LET ME HEAR FROM THE LIL FAM


----------



## red_ghost

leave it. its unique!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 26 2009, 09:48 AM~15788602
> *leave it.  its unique!
> *


LEAVE IT (1) TOSS IT (0)THX


----------



## TONY MONTANA

found another good shot


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

leave the mirriors looks bad ass dont change it


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 29 2009, 08:15 PM~15816302
> *leave the mirriors looks bad ass dont change it
> *


LEAVE IT (2) TOSS IT (0) THX FOR THE HELP


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Jun 12 2009, 10:07 AM~14170093
> *one word dont brake the mirrors it be more then 7 years bad luck
> *


Imagine the bad luck if you got into an accident with this car. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Sep 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15093808
> *LAST SHOW FOR THE 09 SEASON JUST PASSED SORRY FELLAS THE INTERIOR WILL BE GETTING A MAKE OVER BUT NOW WHAT WILL I DO  :biggrin:  IN FACT WHAT AM  I GONE DO TO THE WHOLE CAR NOW  :0 ANY SUGGESTIONS OF WHAT I SHOULD DO TO THE INTERIOR
> *



Homie that has to be one of the sickest interiors i've ever seen ! I love the way the lights are the piping in the car ! 

I love it so much, that I saved the pics in my Photo-Bucket album. I build model cars cause I can't afford the real thing, so if you don't mind I'de like to duplicate this interior as close as possible to what you've done !

As far as changing the interior, I'de leave it just the way it is. The paint scheme I'm thinking of would be Kandy Oriental blue, Kandy Teal, Kandy Aqua, Pearl white base, Silver Leaf graphics, and some contrasting pinstriping. The interior lights would be changed to blue ones to go along with the theme.

The name of my build will be "Ice Cream Castles". painted just like the description I just gave but on my model car of coarse.

Badd A$$$ !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15825961
> *Homie that has to be one of the sickest interiors i've ever seen ! I love the way the lights are the piping in the car !
> 
> I love it so much, that I saved the pics in my Photo-Bucket album. I build model cars cause I can't afford the real thing, so if you don't mind I'de like to duplicate this interior as close as possible to what you've done !
> 
> As far as changing the interior, I'de leave it just the way it is. The paint scheme I'm thinking of would be Kandy Oriental blue, Kandy Teal, Kandy Aqua, Pearl white base, Silver Leaf graphics, and some contrasting pinstriping. The interior lights would be changed to blue ones to go along with the theme.
> 
> The name of my build will be "Ice Cream Castles". painted just like the description I just gave but on my model car of coarse.
> 
> Badd A$$$ !!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie thankx that makes me feel good about the ride and thats great about model cars and if you need any pics or info for your build just hit me up and i'll gladly help and please send pics of your build when your done would love to see it


----------



## TONY MONTANA

right now leave it (4) toss it (0) thx for the feedback homies all comments welcome pos or neg. i could not make up my mind so the LIL fam will be helping in my decision


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Nov 30 2009, 10:25 PM~15827281
> *damn homie thankx that makes me feel good about the ride and thats great about model cars and if you need any pics or info for your build just hit me up and i'll gladly help and please send pics of your build when your done would love to see it
> *



 Thanx , Ill hit you up when I get my HOK paints in. I can't decided between an Regal or a Glasshouse though. :dunno: 

I'll definately post some pics of it when I get it started. Thanx homie !


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2009, 02:40 PM~15835159
> * Thanx , Ill hit you up when I get my HOK paints in. I can't decided between an Regal or a Glasshouse though. :dunno:
> 
> I'll definately post some pics of it when I get it started. Thanx homie !
> *


SHIT THAT'S EASY DO A REGAL OF COURSE


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2009, 03:40 PM~15835159
> * Thanx , Ill hit you up when I get my HOK paints in. I can't decided between an Regal or a Glasshouse though. :dunno:
> 
> I'll definately post some pics of it when I get it started. Thanx homie !
> *


Do a glasshouse


----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Jun 2 2009, 03:49 PM~14073317
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what the whole car looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE!  BUT THAT SURE IS A WHOLE LOT OF WINDEX BEING USED :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Nov 26 2009, 12:18 PM~15788868
> *LEAVE IT (1) TOSS IT (0)THX
> *


toss it on over to me


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Dec 3 2009, 03:17 PM~15861216
> *toss it on over to me
> *


LOL what up homie you ready for indy and the chi i gone have to pass on the other show we was talking about now!! Got to tighten up some things wit the ride :0


----------



## VICS'79

LEAVE IT!  I THINK ITS LOOK CLEANS AN DIFFERENT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 3 2009, 04:50 PM~15862202
> *LEAVE IT!   I THINK ITS LOOK CLEANS AN DIFFERENT
> *


thx homie for the vote :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Jun 12 2009, 09:07 AM~14170093
> *one word dont brake the mirrors it be more then 7 years bad luck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 2 2009, 12:51 PM~15846061
> *LOOKS NICE!   BUT THAT SURE IS A WHOLE LOT OF WINDEX BEING USED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## slo

i dont like it but leave it as is.


everyone knos it as "the car with all glass int" already

maybe in person its diff but from pics it would be difficult to judge the inside fairly. im sure alot of stuff gets missed


----------



## k louie

theres always a hater who try to talk down (


Code:


FUCK THEM

 ) that shit is tight never see that befor good job


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 5 2009, 04:50 PM~15882371
> *i dont like it but leave it as is.
> everyone knos it as "the car with all glass int" already
> 
> maybe in person its diff but from pics it would be difficult to judge the inside fairly. im sure alot of stuff gets missed
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS ALL TRUE THEIR IS ALOT OF SHIT GOING ON IN THERE THAT THE PLAIN EYE WILL NOT SEE IF YOU GO BACK A FEW PAGES I STATED THAT AND BROKEDOWN WHAT WAS ALL IN THERE AND STILL WHEN YOU LOOKING AT IT THE ONE THING YOU WILL ALWAYS HEAR IS WTF?

AND I KNOW IT'S KNOW AS THE CAR WIT ALL GLASS BUT I ALSO KNOW WHEN DOING SOMETHING LIKE THIS IT'S GONE HAVE A NEG AFFECT OR POSITVE AFFECT AND I WAS 50/50 ABOUT THE IDEA SO THAT WHY I ASKED YOU AND THE REST OF THE LIL FAM FOR THEIR OPINIONS I AM A OPENED MINDED PERSON AND HAVE NO PROBLEM WIT TAKING SUGGESTIONS IN A EFFORT TO MAKE THE RIDE BETTER!!!! AND THANKS FOR THE VOTE OF KEEP SO FAR I GOT LIKE (10) LEAVE IT AND NO TOSS IT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Dec 5 2009, 07:37 PM~15883624
> * theres always a hater who try to talk down  (
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM
> 
> ) that shit is tight never see that befor good job
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT "THE CREATOR" WAS THE FIRST TO TRY IT. I JUST TOOK THE CONCEPT AND RAN WIT IT AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT PAID OFF BUT I HAVE TO GIVE PROPS TO $EAZY-E$ FOR DOING THIS CRAZY SHIT


----------



## excalibur

I think its great. cant wait to see it in person. you bringing it to carl casper here in louisville?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 6 2009, 12:55 AM~15886078
> *I think its great.  cant wait to see it in person. you bringing it to carl casper here in louisville?
> *


thx bro i was thinkin about it at one time but i'm tryin to tighten some things up and do a few upgrades so a show in Feb. would not be good for me. I was in KY this year at Lucky's midwest mayhem if everything goes right i should be back there again in June


----------



## bloodline

leave it !! That shit is nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Dec 6 2009, 11:39 PM~15895613
> *leave it !! That shit is nice!! :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## ockennyb

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 6 2009, 12:18 AM~15885106
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT "THE CREATOR" WAS THE FIRST TO TRY IT. I JUST TOOK THE CONCEPT AND RAN WIT IT AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT PAID OFF BUT I HAVE TO GIVE PROPS TO $EAZY-E$ FOR DOING THIS CRAZY SHIT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

u cumin 2 chicago 4 them 2010 shows wud like 2 see the car in person


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Dec 28 2009, 11:30 AM~16110544
> *u cumin 2 chicago 4 them 2010 shows wud like 2 see the car in person
> *


that was the plan but right now MAJESTICS WESTSIDE DETROIT picnic is the same day as chicago so my first priority is showing my support to them hopefully things get moved around so i can make both but a trip to the chi is on my list for 2010 just dont know which one


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15053265
> *Are those real C- Notes on the frame?
> *


Good Question.. they look off to me.. :scrutinize:

Anyways I think that interior is sick as ffauck, only thing you should do is 

A). Take Night time shots with lighting in the interior! Try differnt color lights see what happens.. try christmas lights?lol post them all here!

B). Get a motherfucking seat cushion! :burn: 

C). Gimme Your Car :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Canada_@Dec 28 2009, 12:21 PM~16111009
> *Good Question.. they look off to me.. :scrutinize:
> 
> Anyways I think that interior is sick as ffauck, only thing you should do is
> 
> A). Take Night time shots with lighting in the interior! Try differnt color lights see what happens.. try christmas lights?lol post them all here!
> 
> B). Get a motherfucking seat cushion! :burn:
> 
> C). Gimme Your Car :thumbsup:
> *


glad you like it now as for
A) i tried to take some in the night looks bad azz but camera shot always looks blurry so i never save the pic

B)i thought about a seat cushion that would help alot but then it wouldn't be called all mirror insides it would be all mirror insides except for seat cushions :biggrin: 

C) you can have it and all i want in return is a 63 vert impala if you come up wit that i'll put you a cushion on your new seat :biggrin: then cleanig it will be your headache :biggrin:


----------



## Canada

I wanna see night time shots!! 

The day time ones got so much sparkle and reflections i cant see shit but shiny!

You can have a removable seat cushion for you only just so you can enjoy it more..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Canada_@Dec 28 2009, 12:54 PM~16111280
> *I wanna see night time shots!!
> 
> The day time ones got so much sparkle and reflections i cant see shit but shiny!
> 
> You can have a removable seat cushion for you only just so you can enjoy it more..
> *


i'll try it again and see what happens idk


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 28 2009, 01:02 PM~16110842
> *that was the plan but right now MAJESTICS WESTSIDE DETROIT picnic is the same day as chicago so my first priority is showing my support to them hopefully things get moved around so i can make both but a trip to the chi is on my list for 2010 just dont know which one
> *


sounds gud hope 2 see that car out here well be haven a cinco de mayo car show like the first week of may will post more info up soon


----------



## RAMIREZ512

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 4 2009, 11:12 AM~14093359
> *thanks for the  :thumbsup: on the interior i try not to catch any edges and i wont cut myself :biggrin:
> *


MAN THATS A SWEET RIDE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by RAMIREZ512_@Feb 9 2010, 09:32 PM~16567299
> *MAN THATS A SWEET RIDE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## orange candy M.C.

thats one sick interior  :thumbsup: 
did this car use to be yellow
love that root beer


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Feb 10 2010, 06:42 PM~16576109
> *thats one sick interior   :thumbsup:
> did this car use to be yellow
> love that root beer
> *


no, always rootbeer but there was a car from chi called "the creator" who had a all mirror interior also. i never seen it in person but he was the first. and that car was yellow. i think it was around in the late 90's early 2000's


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 11 2010, 08:48 AM~16579791
> *no, always rootbeer but there was a car from chi called "the creator" who had a all mirror interior also. i never seen it in person but he was the first. and that car was yellow. i think it was around in the late 90's early 2000's
> *


it was a riviara. but i like these gut much more


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 11 2010, 06:50 PM~16587059
> *it was a riviara. but i like these gut much more
> *


thx homie


----------



## snl47

Sup Dre, can't wait to see these piece's two toned. Looking forward to doing some more engraving.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Feb 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16605013
> *Sup Dre, can't wait to see these piece's two toned.  Looking forward to doing some more engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatup homie ,more parts comin to you. you do kick ass work player!!!! next time though you can mask them off LOL you know what im talkin bout


----------



## juICE805

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Jun 2 2009, 02:49 PM~14073317
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what the whole car looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MIRROR WORK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by juICE805_@Feb 19 2010, 03:18 PM~16663653
> *NICE MIRROR WORK... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

yayayayay what ever


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Feb 23 2010, 03:22 PM~16702117
> *yayayayay what ever
> *


WHATAUP BRO HEY THANKS AGAIN FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THOSE PARTS FOR MY TRUCK. I DROPPED IT OFF YESTERDAY FOR PAINT. ONLY PROBLEM IS NOW HOW IN THE HELL DO I GET THE RUNNINBOARDS TO THE PAINTER  IF I WAS THINKING I SHOULD OF HAD YOU TAKE THEM THERE. AND WHEN WE GONE START TO TEAR INTO THAT 62 OF YOURS :0


----------



## tequilalow57

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 06:49 AM~14080538
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin: cool and scarry at the same time


----------



## TONY MONTANA

i ran across this pic this is very close to what i got going on, funny how material changes everything maybe some material with the small cut mirrors would be better :wow: because this interior is off the hook imo


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> i


----------



## low4life68lac

Damn near the exact pic I took


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 25 2010, 06:45 PM~16726243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn near the exact pic I took
> *


i guess that means you liked it too :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 11 2010, 12:48 AM~16579791
> *no, always rootbeer but there was a car from chi called "the creator" who had a all mirror interior also. i never seen it in person but he was the first. and that car was yellow. i think it was around in the late 90's early 2000's
> *





> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 11 2010, 07:50 PM~16587059
> *it was a riviara. but i like these gut much more
> *



pics? I probably seen it but cant remember :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Feb 26 2010, 10:13 AM~16732927
> *pics? I probably seen it but cant remember  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


man ive been asking for pics in about three threads and no one has any i hear it was a sweepstakes ride


----------



## TONY MONTANA




----------



## TCaddy

That fuckin outtta control..TTT.. nice mirrror work..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Mar 9 2010, 11:25 PM~16846696
> *That fuckin outtta control..TTT.. nice mirrror work..
> *


thx playa


----------



## Looney

VERY NICE RIDE HOMIE THAT GLASS WORK IS TOP NOTCH...I THINK LOWRIDING IS ABOUT PUSHIN BOUNDRIES...AND YOU HAVE CLEARLY PUSHED THE GLASS BOUNDRY ABOUT AS FAR AS IT CAN GO...I JUS WOUNDERING WHOS GONNA BE THE NEXT PERSON TO DO AN ALL ETCHED GLASS INTERIOR...ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT KEEP RAISING THE BAR...AND ITS A SHOW CAR...YOU DONT NEED TO DRIVE IT...IT WOULD BE KINDA CLEAN TO SEE IF YOU COULD BRING SOME OF THAT GLASS TO THE OUTSIDE OF THE RIDE. MAYBE EVEN SOME LIQUID FIBERGLASS OR CUSTOM BLOWN GLASS...WITH LIGHTS BUILT IN TO THE GLASS...ITS SOUNDS CRAZY BUT...THATS WHAT LOWRIDIN IS ABOUT...FINISHED PRODUCT WOULD BE A ALL GLASS BEAUTIFUL LOWRIDER CHANDILIER SPINNING ON A TURNTABLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SHOW FLOOR...JUS A DREAM TO ME BUT ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT MAKE THEM COME TRU......MUCH RESPECT HOMIE.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 18 2010, 02:29 PM~16928876
> *VERY NICE RIDE HOMIE THAT GLASS WORK IS TOP NOTCH...I THINK LOWRIDING IS ABOUT PUSHIN BOUNDRIES...AND YOU HAVE CLEARLY PUSHED THE GLASS BOUNDRY ABOUT AS FAR AS IT CAN GO...I JUS WOUNDERING WHOS GONNA BE THE NEXT PERSON TO DO AN ALL ETCHED GLASS INTERIOR...ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT KEEP RAISING THE BAR...AND ITS A SHOW CAR...YOU DONT NEED TO DRIVE IT...IT WOULD BE KINDA CLEAN TO SEE IF YOU COULD BRING SOME OF THAT GLASS TO THE OUTSIDE OF THE RIDE. MAYBE EVEN SOME LIQUID FIBERGLASS OR CUSTOM BLOWN GLASS...WITH LIGHTS BUILT IN TO THE GLASS...ITS SOUNDS CRAZY BUT...THATS WHAT LOWRIDIN IS ABOUT...FINISHED PRODUCT WOULD BE A ALL GLASS BEAUTIFUL LOWRIDER CHANDILIER SPINNING ON A TURNTABLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SHOW FLOOR...JUS A DREAM TO ME BUT ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT MAKE THEM COME TRU......MUCH RESPECT HOMIE....  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thx homie for the kind words. this is a hit or miss thing . for some it's a hit and for some it's bullshit  but i like it and it was done to do exactly what you said push a boundrie to the best of my abilities and hope it gets good reviews  as for the lights they are there just outdoor shows i leave them off you dont notice them in the sun but indoors it looks crazy. some decent pics are in the first 2 pages


----------



## KadillacTone




----------



## KadillacTone




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Low4Life94_@Mar 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16950012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nice pic bro i had to right click save :biggrin: !!!! anywayz how is it going fam?


----------



## KadillacTone

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 21 2010, 06:56 AM~16951281
> *damn nice pic bro i had to right click save  :biggrin: !!!! anywayz how is it going fam?
> *


  We good ,,everyone is doing well,, I hope the fam is good your way!!!!


----------



## cd blazin

im squinting!!!! that shit is bright but i kinda like it!!!


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

Dre post a pic. Befor and after


----------



## low4life68lac

Yeah I seen them Chicago pics :wow:


----------



## Drifter85

http://www.goldtouchinc.com/cosmichrome/index.html

Here's a paint idea to go with the mirror interior. And you can keep the rootbeer color just give it a chrome look.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 PM~16725528
> *i ran across this pic this is very close to what i got going on, funny how material changes everything maybe some material with the small cut mirrors would be better :wow: because this interior is off the hook imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is badass, Your mirror work is bad too homie all that shit is crazy for shows :biggrin:


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

AFTER!!!!!</span>


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

before :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 24 2010, 06:42 AM~18391602
> *before :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## low4life68lac

X3


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

Yea it before did look good but u couldn't see what wasgoin on Like the hydraulics in the back all the curves and angles so thats we put the material on the flat pieces I think it looks real good


----------



## KadillacTone

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Aug 24 2010, 09:18 PM~18398813
> *Yea it before did look good but u couldn't see what wasgoin on Like the hydraulics in the back all the curves and angles  so thats we put the material on the flat pieces I think it looks real good
> *


The shit is hard either way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Before, now it looks like a half assed old school interior job. Plus, with all the mirrors gone, you can see all the flaws in the mirror work more clearly. Before, that shit was so shiny you couldn't see any flaws. You took away what was special about that car. Now it's just another Regal. An exceptional Regal, but still, just a Regal.


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2010, 09:56 PM~18399223
> *Before, now it looks like a half assed old school interior job. Plus, with all the mirrors gone, you can see all the flaws in the mirror work more clearly. Before, that shit was so shiny you couldn't see any flaws. You took away what was special about that car. Now it's just another Regal. An exceptional Regal, but still, just a Regal.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WOW you always get those haters,


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2010, 10:56 PM~18399223
> *Before, now it looks like a half assed old school interior job. Plus, with all the mirrors gone, you can see all the flaws in the mirror work more clearly. Before, that shit was so shiny you couldn't see any flaws. You took away what was special about that car. Now it's just another Regal. An exceptional Regal, but still, just a Regal.
> *


I know what you mean, but I think it looks better now only because its easier to see everything. I think with an interior like this you'de have to see it in person. I'de be afraid to sit in it though.


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by Low4Life94_@Aug 24 2010, 11:43 PM~18399071
> *The shit is hard either way!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Aug 24 2010, 10:18 PM~18398813
> *Yea it before did look good but u couldn't see what wasgoin on Like the hydraulics in the back all the curves and angles  so thats we put the material on the flat pieces I think it looks real good
> *


yeah but people would have to look at it longer to figure out what was going on. I think the material on the flat parts needs to have some cushion behind it so it's not just material glued over it. Just my opinion


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Aug 25 2010, 11:23 AM~18401775
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WOW you always get those haters,
> *



There's that word again.  people use that word so much it has lost all meaning. 

No hate, negative criticism I guess. But no hate. With the all mirrored insides, that car had a personality all it's own. Now, it's just another Regal. A way above average Regal, but still just a Regal. 


Car kicks ass, just the interior looks cheap.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 26 2010, 11:32 AM~18411277
> *I know what you mean, but I think it looks better now only because its easier to see everything.  I think with an interior like this you'de have to see it in person.  I'de be afraid to sit in it though.
> *


I do old school interiors, this car would benefit GREATLY from a professionally done old school interior. It just looks like they glued some brown felt to the flat pieces. No biscuits, wrinkles, piping :dunno: 

Damn, I'm such a hater :angry: :angry:


----------



## Orange_Cutty

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2010, 09:12 PM~18424880
> *I do old school interiors, this car would benefit GREATLY from a professionally done old school interior. It just looks like they glued some brown felt to the flat pieces. No biscuits, wrinkles, piping :dunno:
> 
> Damn, I'm such a hater  :angry:  :angry:
> *


quit hatin hater


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

Some pics with the lights on in the interior


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

but oopppz i shouldnt post no more its so CHEAP LOL


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 07:46 PM~18424324
> *yeah but people would have to look at it longer to figure out what was going on. I think the material on the flat parts needs to have some cushion behind it so it's not just material glued over it. Just my opinion
> *


x2


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2010, 10:12 PM~18424880
> *I do old school interiors, this car would benefit GREATLY from a professionally done old school interior. It just looks like they glued some brown felt to the flat pieces. No biscuits, wrinkles, piping :dunno:
> 
> Damn, I'm such a hater  :angry:  :angry:
> *


oh shit, I just noticed teh felt. guess i didnt look good enough. I thought it was mirror too. maybe its just the contrast on my monitor..


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 25 2010, 05:33 PM~16725528
> *i ran across this pic this is very close to what i got going on, funny how material changes everything maybe some material with the small cut mirrors would be better :wow: because this interior is off the hook imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would look waaaaayyyyy better with the material parts done like this one that he posted


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2010, 09:12 PM~18424880
> *I do old school interiors, this car would benefit GREATLY from a professionally done old school interior. It just looks like they glued some brown felt to the flat pieces. No biscuits, wrinkles, piping :dunno:
> 
> Damn, I'm such a hater  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i agree, its not difficult to do


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

so what ever happened with this car any recent pics??


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

:dunno:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

wow. same question, how do you drive?


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ya looks crazy, i like the original idea, but to me cars that you cant drive = waste of money

no matter how custom i do my car i want to be able to drive it or theres no point of doing it

trying to drive that car in daylite would result in a 10 car pile up lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 4 2010, 08:45 AM~19235157
> *ya looks crazy, i like the original idea, but to me cars that you cant drive = waste of money
> 
> no matter how custom i do my car i want to be able to drive it or theres no point of doing it
> 
> trying to drive that car in daylite would result in a 10 car pile up lol*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

be like aww shit put the visor down *beaks then crash now* then*oh shit crash* and so on :cheesy:


----------



## candygrnblzr

W.......T...... F.............. :wow: wat cost more the car or the crazy glue ..but something different looks crazy...alot of work????


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Jun 2 2009, 02:49 PM~14073317
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what the whole car looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   nice


----------



## customcutlass

it looks read good with all mirrior interior but its ur car do what u like bro hood job man


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ALL YOU NEED NOW; IS TO POINT A LASER TOWARDS THE INTERIOR.!


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 20 2010, 12:22 AM~19373044
> *ALL YOU NEED NOW; IS TO POINT A LASER TOWARDS THE INTERIOR.!
> *


fuck imagine that damn that laser would never stop bouncin around haha


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Dec 22 2010, 06:23 AM~19391887
> *fuck imagine that damn that laser would never stop bouncin around haha
> *


add some smoke and shit would be cool :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOK82

NICE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Nov 23 2010, 11:12 PM~19149618
> *so what ever happened with this car any recent pics??
> *


these are the latest pics from streetlow mag. chicago. and as far as the car goes it just chillin in my garage i may show it locally next year but im not sure


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Nov 28 2010, 01:28 AM~19180743
> *wow. same question, how do you drive?
> *


the car is fully functional homie but not hard to see its not a daily driver :biggrin: mirrors are not comfortable at all. plus its not my only ride.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by candygrnblzr_@Dec 5 2010, 12:09 AM~19242196
> *W.......T...... F.............. :wow:  wat cost more the car or the crazy glue ..but something different looks crazy...alot of work????
> *


to be honest i think the glue did lmao


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 8 2010, 09:46 PM~19279072
> *   nice
> *


thx homie your monte looks killer:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 6 2011, 03:39 PM~19523155
> *NICE
> *


thx homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 4 2010, 07:45 AM~19235157
> *ya looks crazy, i like the original idea, but to me cars that you cant drive = waste of money
> 
> no matter how custom i do my car i want to be able to drive it or theres no point of doing it
> 
> trying to drive that car in daylite would result in a 10 car pile up lol
> *


not i've heard all kind of jokes about the interior. but the 10 car pile up shit is funny as hell!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 4 2010, 07:45 AM~19235157
> *ya looks crazy, i like the original idea, but to me cars that you cant drive = waste of money
> 
> no matter how custom i do my car i want to be able to drive it or theres no point of doing it
> 
> trying to drive that car in daylite would result in a 10 car pile up lol
> *


not i've heard all kind of jokes about the interior. but the 10 car pile up shit is funny as hell!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 20 2010, 12:22 AM~19373044
> *ALL YOU NEED NOW; IS TO POINT A LASER TOWARDS THE INTERIOR.!
> *


now this comment has really made stop and think for a minute. i dont know
wich idea is dumber put all mirrors in a car or pointing a laser at it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i mean seriously you and a few others on here talking bout pointing a laser at an interior wit smoke and watching it bounce everywhere :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i mean i really thought all mirrors was dumb when we got done but well i guess theres always somebody dumber :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 12:14 PM~19667235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 12:14 PM~19667235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


THX BRO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 22 2011, 12:35 PM~19667357
> *
> *


WASSUP BRO? I'M STILL COMING OUT TO CALI AT SOME POINT THIS YEAR SO WE CAN KICK AGAIN FIRST ROUND ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 12:14 PM~19667235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


BAD ASS BRO


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 23 2011, 01:01 AM~19671892
> *BAD ASS BRO
> *


thx again bro


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 12:14 PM~19667235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


CLEAN


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jan 24 2011, 11:06 AM~19682252
> *CLEAN
> *


thx fam


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## TONY MONTANA

A VIDEO I FOUND I GOT A CAMEO AT 28-36 SECONDS A GOOD SHOT OF MY RIDE ON DISPLAY A FEW YRS BACK


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 3 2011, 02:16 PM~20007844
> *A VIDEO I FOUND I GOT A CAMEO AT 28-36 SECONDS A GOOD SHOT OF MY RIDE ON DISPLAY A FEW YRS BACK
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass bro


----------



## $ Eazy-E $




----------



## $ Eazy-E $




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 01:14 PM~19667235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


don't matter what anybody says you got a fine chick like that taking pics by your ride your doing something right


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

any pics of it all closed up??What kind of grill is that?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20019359
> *any pics of it all closed up??What kind of grill is that?
> *


only one i got but it does close up and look normal. and the grill is from a 90's fwd cadillac


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:00 PM~20019319
> *don't matter what anybody says you got a fine chick like that taking pics by your ride your doing something right
> *


thx bro i know its not whats in now (traditional lows) taking over but i got something in the works for that. ive moved on to my next build a 64 impala ss and its gone be a full custom ride that is gone see alot of the streets


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SOME BISCUT TUCK WOULD LOOK GOOD IN THERE AS WELL..CLEAR CAR


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 6 2011, 04:35 AM~20026285
> *SOME BISCUT TUCK WOULD LOOK GOOD IN THERE AS WELL..CLEAR CAR
> *


true hotstuff gets down and thought about it for a minute but like i said im starting my next build and wont be doing anything else to this ride


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Mar 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20010377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 6 2011, 03:11 PM~20028699
> *:worship:  :worship:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


thx again bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 5 2011, 03:11 PM~20022564
> *thx bro i know its not whats in now (traditional lows)  taking over but i got something in the works for that. ive moved on to my next build a 64 impala ss and its gone be a full custom ride that is gone see alot of the streets
> *


I would of kept the all mirror inside it just stood out and it don't matter about the now in traditional hell that velvet interior thats posted in this thread I wouldn't mind doing up a ride like that. I think it's OG


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2011, 03:34 PM~20130036
> *I would of kept the all mirror inside it just stood out and it don't matter about the now in traditional hell that velvet interior thats posted in this thread I wouldn't mind doing up a ride like that. I think it's OG
> *


yea cant touch that old school look.


----------



## low4life68lac

:nicoderm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20132042
> *:nicoderm:
> *


wassup L4L 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

damit it shinee in there


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BUMP FOR MY FIRST BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## shoez86

This car is one of a kind and I love it for that but I would hate to have it coming towards me when my headlights hit it! joking aside very nice can't wait to see the 64


----------



## $ Eazy E $

ttt


----------

